# Chicken breasts stuffed w/Costco spinach dip?



## mudbug (Feb 11, 2009)

anyone tried this? the lady giving out the samples last weekend suggested it and it sounds great to me. 

I'm looking for cooking temp/time..........


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 11, 2009)

If the dip was runny, it's going to cause problems.  When we stuff chicken breasts with spinach and cheese, we wring out the spinach in a towel until there is NO moisture left, and choose a fairly dry cheese, as well.  The chicken provides enough moisture toplump up the dish. 
As for cooking time and temp, try checking out recipes for Chicken Cordon Bleu. Those recipes would be very similar to the one you're thinking of creating.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks, June.  I respect your expertise.  This dip is fairly solid and chunky, so I don't think too much moisture is going to be a problem.  Good point about doing something similar to CCB.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 11, 2009)

having nothing at all to do with chicken breasts... I once made an outstanding loaf of bread using leftover Spinach dip as the "fat" in the recipe.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 11, 2009)

Have you checked the container the dip comes in for the recipe?  Often product demos are for things where the recipe is readily available.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 11, 2009)

If runniness is a concern, mix some breadcrumbs in with the dip to thicken it.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 11, 2009)

well, that bread sounds pretty good, too!  Callisto, I checked and alas, no recipe.

Will think about the breadcrumbs, Andy, when I'm bashing this out tomorrow. thanks for the tip


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 11, 2009)

That's really odd mudbug.  You would think they would make the recipe available so people would buy both products.


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 11, 2009)

How about letting it drain thru' a strainer/coffee filter?.....


----------



## mudbug (Feb 11, 2009)

Not so sure about that, Callisto.  In any case, I'm determined to try it.  How did you do your stuffed chix breasts the other day?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 11, 2009)

mudbug said:


> Not so sure about that, Callisto.  In any case, I'm determined to try it.  How did you do your stuffed chix breasts the other day?


You mean someone actually saw my post?  

I pounded out the chicken until it was about a quarter inch thick. I squared up the chicken as much as possible and and then layered the stuffing about half way across the chicken.  I rolled it as tightly as possible and then rolled it in bread crumbs seasoned with kosher salt and pepper.  I baked about 40 minutes at 350 until the center was 165 degrees.  

Not knowing the thickness of the dip, here's how I would do it. I would pound out the chicken, spread the dip, maybe add some cooked, well drained, crumbled bacon (it would absorb some of the moisture if it's crisp enough), roll and secure with a bamboo skewer and even use the skewer to secure the ends so it doesn't leak.  Roll in the breadcrumbs and bake.  

Heck, if I had a costco I'd probably try this myself.  

Question, is the dip the thickness of ranch dip, guacamole or cottage cheese?  If it's the thickness of cottage cheese but not runny, you should be okay.


----------



## Saphellae (Feb 11, 2009)

Mmm, now I'm craving spinach dip....


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 11, 2009)

Coscto (and I love them) are famous for not having recipes for samples, but I am gathering here she only told you about stuffing chicken with it and didn't actually offer it.

My concern is that the base of spinach dip is mayo and sour cream, which don't cook well, and spinach, which is probably well drained for the dip but will still react with the creaminess of the other ingredients.  Bread may help, but I still do not like the idea of baking the dip ingredients as long as you would have to with chicken.

June, would you agree?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 11, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> My concern is that the base of spinach dip is mayo and sour cream, which don't cook well, and spinach, which is probably well drained for the dip but will still react with the creaminess of the other ingredients.  Bread may help, but I still do not like the idea of baking the dip ingredients as long as you would have to with chicken.
> 
> June, would you agree?


Mayo and sour cream?  Interesting.  My spinich dip has neither of those and it would work great in a chicken roll.  Mine is spinich, cream cheese, onions, and bacon.  

Dang it, now I have make my spinich dip, beat a chicken breast, and make this dish.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2009)

Update:
It actually turned out very well.  The dip did not run and glop all over the baking dish as I feared.  Chicken was cooked through (350 for about 30-35 min).  I did brush the tops of the breasts with a little olive oil about 10 minutes before taking them out of the oven so they wouldn't dry out, but I'm not sure they needed it - didn't hurt.

Mistakes: 
I salted/peppered the chicken before brushing on the dip.  Dip had enough seasoning already.
Pounded the breasts out a little too enthusiastically, so my resulting "packages" were a little sloppy looking, with a few orphan pieces left over.  These were used to hide the damage.


----------

